

Wolfram Alpha Easter Eggs - jasonlbaptiste
http://mashable.com/2009/05/17/wolfram-easter-eggs/

======
sfphotoarts
kind of sad really that they have hard coded all these kind of silly
'questions' - I showed it to a friend today, he asked it about the
photographer Robert Frank and it did a name frequency comparison. n-grams are
your friend Mr Wolfram.

------
chris24
10 more: <http://mashable.com/2009/05/17/better-wolfram-easter-eggs/>

"Are you self-aware?" is a pretty good one.

------
callmeed
Q: how much wood could a woodchuck chuck?

(WA) A: a woodchuck would chuck all the wood he could chuck if a woodchuck
could chuck wood

------
ralph
<http://www63.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=SHA1+collision> only comes up with the
SHA1 digest of "1 collision", except that I can't re-produce the digest it
gives: 260b ad88 a9bf 718b e7ac 56ab 10db 8368 2e04 3f5e

~~~
shrughes
I could. Is your filesize 11? Maybe your editor added a newline character.

    
    
        C:\>ls -l blah2.txt
        -rwx------+ 1 shrughes ???????? 11 May 18 06:39 blah2.txt
        C:\>cat blah2.txt
        1 collision
        C:\>openssl dgst -sha1 blah2.txt
        SHA1(../blah2.txt)= 260bad88a9bf718be7ac56ab10db83682e043f5e

~~~
ralph
Thanks. That's odd. Maybe I kept glancing back at the decimal one they give
first. I even ended up doing stuff like

    
    
        for n in '' -n; do for a in '' ' '; do for b in '' ' '; do echo $n "${a}ABC$b" | sha1sum; done; done; done
    

to try and get the output they give for
<http://www63.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=SHA+ABC> and thought I hadn't managed
it.

------
anigbrowl
For some reason, though, 'who was Ozymandias?' goes unanswered.

~~~
trevelyan
From my experience trying to get various Asian fonts working under it, I
believe he invented Latex.

